# East Coast Meet!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I have a post in General about a get together for a whole B14/sentra east coast meet! We are trying to get a central location. So post where you live for a general idea.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to New York Cityyyyyyyy!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah or atleast somewhere near N.Y.

That would be nice(not saying that I am lazy or anything)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm down to drive anywhere, I just wanna get alot of people together!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

then it might be smart to have it inbetween maine and florida.... like virgina ... that way allot more will attend


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Well that's where I live like 20 minutes from the beach. Let's do this


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

shit i would be up for the 8 hr drive.... but when will this be done?
or when are you looking at getting this thing going?


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I live in Maryland


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *shit i would be up for the 8 hr drive.... *


Should I say it? Well, it depends on what day it is. Cant do a saturday.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I was thinkin more like a friday, saturday , sunday event!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

whole weekend?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *whole weekend? *


Yup, with lots of events, including a BBQ!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

lets get this thing going then!!!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *lets get this thing going then!!!! *


Well so far it looks like we have a total 6 people, we need to pick a Date, looks like we're gonna meet in VA. I was thinkin with the cold months comin up, we might wanna plan for the spring. Let me know what you guys think. I plan on making this a big ass meet, so it's gonna take months to plan.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *
> I plan on making this a big ass meet, so it's gonna take months to plan. *


So true.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats fine with me !!!!!!
just give me all the details when you have them...


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *I live in Maryland *


Me too  Wanna hook up and hit Capitol one Friday nite?

By the way I'm in for the meet. Name the time place & date


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah that sounds good. Let me know when you're going up there. I'm good to go some fridays. Going on NOPI tour two fridays from now. Let me know. By the way I got another guy wanting to go to the meet. Spring sounds good. Let me know if you need any help. I'll see what I can do. I've got kind of a busy schedule. Work, school, and reserves!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm in Maryland too. Just post all the necessary details as they become available. I'll re-arrange my schedule somehow.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i gotta get the car ready to show off a little!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *
> 
> Well so far it looks like we have a total 6 people, we need to pick a Date, looks like we're gonna meet in VA. I was thinkin with the cold months comin up, we might wanna plan for the spring. Let me know what you guys think. I plan on making this a big ass meet, so it's gonna take months to plan. *


If you're talking Spring, I could definitely help you set something up. I could even try to set up a track day as well if there's enough interest?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah a track day sounds great...!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i'd be interested if i wasn't so financially, and schedlulelly stuck in Maine


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i am moving to florida maybe next march and hope its not going to be far from where i am moving


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah a track day sounds great...!!! *


I like that idea too, which track can you get? Spring break sounds perfect, like around april. If any of you have AIM, my handle is Uneekbrotha77. Let's get this thing rollin!!!


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

02 ALMERA said:


> *
> 
> If you're talking Spring, I could definitely help you set something up. I could even try to set up a track day as well if there's enough interest? *


Hey Kieran, whud up! Track day sounds sweeeeet


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Siskel and Ebert gives it two thumbs up!
Time magazine gives it a raving review.
"Its great to have a show and go day" says Entertainment Weekly
....you get the picture.


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

I was talking to Nathan Weiber the guy who setup the Pa meet. He was sayin he could setup a 1/4 track day for about $2000. He has the ability to get sponsors like F-max, dynojet and vendors. On top of that we can have a track day at Pocanos possibly????
You know try to make this something like a North-East Nissan/Sr20 meet. Last time at the BBq meet we had 45 cars, at PA they had 75 cars. IF we set it up right we could have 100+cars and a great weekend we will never forget.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *I was talking to Nathan Weiber the guy who setup the Pa meet. He was sayin he could setup a 1/4 track day for about $2000. He has the ability to get sponsors like F-max, dynojet and vendors. On top of that we can have a track day at Pocanos possibly????
> You know try to make this something like a North-East Nissan/Sr20 meet. Last time at the BBq meet we had 45 cars, at PA they had 75 cars. IF we set it up right we could have 100+cars and a great weekend we will never forget. *


Now that's what's up, lets make this an official East coast meet, and show those Cali boys what we about, get with me about events, and BBQ is perfect, I'm a master on the grille!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *
> 
> I like that idea too, which track can you get? Spring break sounds perfect, like around april. If any of you have AIM, my handle is Uneekbrotha77. Let's get this thing rollin!!! *


I can work toward trying to get the Jefferson Circuit at Summit Point. I'll start looking into some possible dates


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *I was talking to Nathan Weiber the guy who setup the Pa meet. He was sayin he could setup a 1/4 track day for about $2000. He has the ability to get sponsors like F-max, dynojet and vendors. On top of that we can have a track day at Pocanos possibly????
> You know try to make this something like a North-East Nissan/Sr20 meet. Last time at the BBq meet we had 45 cars, at PA they had 75 cars. IF we set it up right we could have 100+cars and a great weekend we will never forget. *


Well, Pocono would be quite a bit further north for those southerners... what do the southerners think of that? I think we should set up a poll to see 1) who's interested in a track day and 2) who'd prefer Pocono vs. Summit Point. I can talk to clubs about piggy-backing for either event. Or just plain buying out all their spots in the hope that I could sell all of them (basically what we did for the 2001 SE-R Convention)


----------

